# Calling All American Patriots...



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

There are Norse legends of men who fought in an incontrollable, trance-like fury. It is said that a Berserker, naked of armor, could fight off dozens, even hundreds of men, killing mercilessly and unstoppably, often escaping completely unharmed. It turns out, this is more than a legend. Within the heart of every American Patriot is a Berserker.

The committed American Patriot works hard to control his Berserker, protecting his loved ones from its capacity for violence. The Patriot, who loves his fellow man, works hard to keep the Berserker buried deep in his heart. The Patriot tells his Berserker he is not needed. He feeds his Berserker platitudes in soothing, calming tones. He tells his Berserker, "I have my family, my livelihood, my honor." But the Berserker is relentless, forever seeking a way out&#8230;yearning to be unleashed. The Patriot's struggle is a constant, and can at times require an almost inhuman discipline. Out of desperation some Patriots numb themselves against the issues that infuriate and enrage the beast within. Time passes, and with age comes experience. There are times when the beast slumbers&#8230;having grown tired of the relentless search for a way out. But as the beast sleeps, the Patriot can grow complacent and selfish&#8230;"I have my family, my livelihood, my honor." He tells himself, "America is the greatest country on earth&#8230;"

But something reawakens in the Patriot. Perhaps the aged Patriot has let his guard down and relaxed his grip on the Berserker. The beast is clever, pretending to be asleep or indifferent, to lull the Patriot into believing he has been tamed. But the Berserker is aroused by events that signal danger, events that suggest the Patriot has not been sufficiently vigilant.

-	An ambassador is left to die without protection and dies without consequence. The beast murmurs "injustice&#8230;"
-	People are targeted and intimidated by those empowered without consequence. The Berserker, pleadingly asks, "i-n-j-u-s-t-i-c-e!?"
-	It is discovered that our thoughts (our calls) are being watched and, despite the revelation, the practice continues unabated and unchallenged. In a low roar, the beast cries out to his Patriot, "INJUSTICE!"
-	The men who risked their lives to kill Bin Laden are revealed&#8230;and then killed. Their commander-in-chief endorses the breach of protocol and ignores the consequence. With a force that would kill a lesser man the enraged Berserker screams out to his Patriot, "CAN YOU NOT SEE THE INJUSTICE!!!???"
-	A phony trial based on trumped up charges is given serious attention&#8230;as if it actually matters&#8230;specifically to obscure the injustice...and it actually works&#8230; Finally the beast, now replete with unimaginable rage ROARS, "THAT'S &%[email protected] IT&#8230;"

The Berserker is tells his Patriot;
And yet, you do NOTHING!? 
Have you no SOUL!? 
DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND the sacrifices that have been made!? So you could have your family, your livelihood, your "honor"!?
You call yourself a Patriot, but you are not even willing to endure minor inconvenience, much less pledge your life, your fortune, your sacred Honor for YOUR FAMILY!? 
With his entire life force, the Berserker SCREAMS insults at his Patriot, "COWARD!, TURNCOAT!, WOMAN!, YOU ARE NO PATRIOT!"
In exhausted exesperation, the beast tells his Patriot "You don't have to unleash me, but for God's sake&#8230;*DO SOMETHING*!"

Will you listen to your Berserker?

Constitution of the United States
Bill of Rights
The Federalist Papers
The Three Percenters
Oath Keepers
Tea Party Patriots
National Rifle Association


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

No guy I'm not getting naked with you.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I find it disturbing that some would want to give up, probably the best / free "ist" life on the planet to go all "beserker" and bring it all down. Like some how that is going to make it better when it is likely to make it worse. First the begrudged government will restrict freedoms even further to protect itself, and if the beserk should succeed they'll probably impose a puppet dictator who will some how miraculously say we are some how more free than we are today. 

Life in America isn't perfect - BUT ITS A HELL OF A LOT BETTER THAN MOST ANY PLACE ELSE


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Whatever helps you sleep at night. 

Keep thinking that way...it won't be for your kids


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do not have children, but I have nephews and nieces many of which are very well prepared people. They are also growing up in a country that is far more free than just about any other. They will enjoy lives far better than most because they are self sufficient and have learned from their parents, uncles and grand parents. I also know at least one will fight with every ounce of her blood to defend the nation which she loves - from all enemies - foreign and DOMESTIC.



Carp614 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Keep thinking that way...it won't be for your kids


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

All evil needs to flourish is for good people to do nothing and IMO voting for those that are in power now is doing nothing. We do not need to rebuild America, but we do need to rebuild the government. The government will not be rebuilt using the vote as the government controls the voting so those in government must be removed. Talking and complaining will solve nothing. The government rules by force and will only be removed/controled by such. Rule of law says those who do evil must be punished/stopped and our government is evil. This is not about political party but all of government down to local governments. Government is involved in everything and that is destroying this country. Put government back to it's basic job of protecting the country and providing basic rules, which have been written out in our Constitution.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I find it disturbing that some would want to give up, probably the best / free "ist" life on the planet to go all "beserker" and bring it all down. Like some how that is going to make it better when it is likely to make it worse. First the begrudged government will restrict freedoms even further to protect itself, and if the beserk should succeed they'll probably impose a puppet dictator who will some how miraculously say we are some how more free than we are today.
> 
> Life in America isn't perfect - BUT ITS A HELL OF A LOT BETTER THAN MOST ANY PLACE ELSE


That's only because you don't understand that we all don't see it as the best, most free life on the planet and want something better.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Carp614 said:


> There are Norse legends of men who fought in an incontrollable, trance-like fury...


I had a girlfriend like that


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm just curious? Where are people living better? Where are people more free? I can think of a few, but guess what - they have governments too. In fact in some of those places I believe their government is even more dominating yet they'd call themselves "more free" and "better off."

I disagere with the assertion it must be broken violently to fix it. It can be fixed by the vote if the people were willing too. Sadly, and I know this angers many, the majority of the people that do vote in the United Statse want social security, Medicare, food stamps and an overbearing obtrusive government. And hopefully those voters will see it as a lousy way to go and shift in their mind set before its too late. Such changes have occured before, and will likely occur again - without violence.

I'll say it as clearly as I can - anyone that thinks this government has gone so far as to warrant violence against it - deserves what the government will do to protect itself.



Fuzzee said:


> That's only because you don't understand that we all don't see it as the best, most free life on the planet and want something better.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The destruction of our government would only result in something worse replacing it. 

Being a survivalist from my point of view is baking the best of the environment and circumstance I am in. So far this strategy has worked and is working for me and mine.

I sure as hell will not join a ban of fools that did not vote (cast a half vote for Obama) in the last election or voted for Obama.

Some of you people forget this is a survival forum. You write as if you are pro-SHTF. The idea is to survive not cause a circumstance that would lessen you chance to survive.

The Russian revolution was caused by jealously coveting what others had. It resulted the USSR.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to put the constitution back in control and our rights and freedoms returned. I don't want to change the original intent of government, but I do want them to stop controlling our freedoms to protect those who do not know what they are.

I believe the best way to do that is to either require our representatives to vote with their constituency unless it violates the constitution or (and) make commercial lobbying illegal. If that doesn't work then we can do away with our representatives by amending the constitution and have the people vote directly.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I had a girlfriend like that


We've all had girlfriends like that!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I'm just curious? Where are people living better? Where are people more free? I can think of a few, but guess what - they have governments too. In fact in some of those places I believe their government is even more dominating yet they'd call themselves "more free" and "better off."
> 
> I disagere with the assertion it must be broken violently to fix it. It can be fixed by the vote if the people were willing too. Sadly, and I know this angers many, the majority of the people that do vote in the United Statse want social security, Medicare, food stamps and an overbearing obtrusive government. And hopefully those voters will see it as a lousy way to go and shift in their mind set before its too late. Such changes have occured before, and will likely occur again - without violence.
> 
> I'll say it as clearly as I can - anyone that thinks this government has gone so far as to warrant violence against it - deserves what the government will do to protect itself.


Sorry Ripon, nothing against you personally, but I seriously hate when this subject comes up and someone who finds it good enough ask those questions. It makes me sick and the kind of pissed off it's not worth getting right now. What matters is here. Not somewhere else. Here. All the woos of this country, from our political corruption, massive over taxation, tyrannical governmental violence on it's citizens, infiltration of illegals, overwhelming amount of people living on people's back, feeding off the government nipple, etc., etc., have been discussed a million times and will be discussed a million more. Anyone who finds it perfectly fine in my book and doesn't want change for the better, there's nothing I can say to help them understand what they already should.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuzzee I don't take it personally no problem. Please don't take my defense of the current structure or system as seeking to maintain the status quo. I don't agree we need to stick with the status quo, but we change by educating others, creating voting blocks and getting people into office that make change a reality - NOT WITH THE BARRELL OF A GUN. That just isn't the answer. My life is pretty good and much of it has been in a down ward spiral the last 4 years. I could easily hate on the corporate America that flooded my market place and drove me out of business. I rail constantly about the "old" friend I had that abused food stamps, unemployment benefits, and lies about his income to avoid taxes. I find many things our government is doing through in the name of security appalling, but I see no reason to give up a safe, sane, and solid existence to fight those brutally when I am free to fight them politically.

I think, like you, we get frustrated when we see posts of various natures. I generally ignore these posts calling for "action" but its intriguing that today - all 3 of the forums I routinely scan to learn something new - had people calling for violence against our government? I am appalled at that cry. I see no reason for it. Our governments intrusions, issuse and failures simply do not rise to that cause. And in fact, right now, in this day - I'd have to defend it - our government that is.



Fuzzee said:


> Sorry Ripon, nothing against you personally, but I seriously hate when this subject comes up and someone who finds it good enough ask those questions. It makes me sick and the kind of pissed off it's not worth getting right now. What matters is here. Not somewhere else. Here. All the woos of this country, from our political corruption, massive over taxation, tyrannical governmental violence on it's citizens, infiltration of illegals, overwhelming amount of people living on people's back, feeding off the government nipple, etc., etc., have been discussed a million times and will be discussed a million more. Anyone who finds it perfectly fine in my book and doesn't want change for the better, there's nothing I can say to help them understand what they already should.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Fuzzee I don't take it personally no problem. Please don't take my defense of the current structure or system as seeking to maintain the status quo. I don't agree we need to stick with the status quo, but we change by educating others, creating voting blocks and getting people into office that make change a reality - NOT WITH THE BARRELL OF A GUN. That just isn't the answer. My life is pretty good and much of it has been in a down ward spiral the last 4 years. I could easily hate on the corporate America that flooded my market place and drove me out of business. I rail constantly about the "old" friend I had that abused food stamps, unemployment benefits, and lies about his income to avoid taxes. I find many things our government is doing through in the name of security appalling, but I see no reason to give up a safe, sane, and solid existence to fight those brutally when I am free to fight them politically.
> 
> I think, like you, we get frustrated when we see posts of various natures. I generally ignore these posts calling for "action" but its intriguing that today - all 3 of the forums I routinely scan to learn something new - had people calling for violence against our government? I am appalled at that cry. I see no reason for it. Our governments intrusions, issuse and failures simply do not rise to that cause. And in fact, right now, in this day - I'd have to defend it - our government that is.


I don't recall advocating violence. I think you may have misinterpreted what I wrote...if that is what you got out of it...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Many years ago Americans fought a war to be free from a ruling class.
We have since allowed our elected officials(on all levels) to become a ruling class.
People clamor for term limits--- we have term limits-- it's called elections.
Trouble is folks keep electing the same folks because --" they all suck, except mine, so I will vote for him/her"

Government should be small and underfunded so that they must get approval from the people for monies to fund what they want.

Can we ever get there??


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Carp614 said:


> I don't recall advocating violence. I think you may have misinterpreted what I wrote...if that is what you got out of it...


I must have misinterpreted it as well.

I support becoming involved. This is especially important in areas which are considered "swing" or "battleground" districts, counties, cities, or states.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, this is a survival forum, by some of the posts I'm reading it's more like a lets give up forum and things have never been better and the government is here to help. Is everyone really pleased with how the elections have gone and the country is just rebounding. I for one just can't wait for nobama care to really kick in, the next bailout, more gun control, higher food and gas prices, more government thugs waiting to grab my crotch and tell me what to eat and think. Guess I missed the latest memo on being a good citizen, guess I'm not a model citizen like many here. 
Maybe if I lived in komiefornia, chicago, nyc, I wouldn't know what real freedoms are and wouldn't understand whats really going on. Oh well, I never was very PC anyhow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad to see level heads stating their opinion without bashing or ridicule. 
I agree, were the "best off" counrty on the planet, but it can always be better. 
Is there alot of things wrong, yes -hell yes, but there is no easy fix, so we just need to work towards a common goal-better...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No Ekim, were not "happily drinking the koolaid", and I damn sure aint happy about the way were headed, but I see no easy fix, someone stated earlier, and I agree, It starts with educating and th realization that soon "the middle working class" that pays most of the price, and soon the middle class will be the minority..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think that anyone who is paying attention, thinks anything but the country is in for big trouble. 
We are the healthiest horse in the glue factory.
The Gov't is a mess, and is not likely to get better anytime soon.
The question is---What do we do about it?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

What makes you think they even bother to count the votes anymore?

If all politicians actually play for the same team, why does it matter?

The system is beyond fixing because the people who would have to fix it like it the way it is.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> What makes you think they even bother to count the votes anymore?
> 
> If all politicians actually play for the same team, why does it matter?
> 
> The system is beyond fixing because the people who would have to fix it like it the way it is.


If by "the system" you mean the people who are running things, then I agree that system is broken...because its purpose is to perpetuate itself.

There is nothing wrong with the the system of government described in our founding documents. Those documents state, in clear terms, that the purpose of our government is to protect the Liberty of the American People.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> What makes you think they even bother to count the votes anymore?
> 
> If all politicians actually play for the same team, why does it matter?
> 
> The system is beyond fixing because the people who would have to fix it like it the way it is.


I know the votes are counted in the precincts I have worked. I know the process and voting on my county is fair and accurate.

We had one precinct that screwed up at the opposite end of my county and special elections were necessary. I was ask to run one of the precincts required by the special election.

I have never met a complainer about voting that has ever been a poll worker. At 65 I am among the youngest workers. Our day starts at 6:00 AM and does not end until everything is checked in at the county office building usually about 8:00 PM.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I know the votes are counted in the precincts I have worked. I know the process and voting on my county is fair and accurate.
> 
> We had one precinct that screwed up at the opposite end of my county and special elections were necessary. I was ask to run one of the precincts required by the special election.
> 
> I have never met a complainer about voting that has ever been a poll worker. At 65 I am among the youngest workers. Our day starts at 6:00 AM and does not end until everything is checked in at the county office building usually about 8:00 PM.


Not all precincts are the same. In the 2008 election here in Minnesota, we had several precincts that had more than 100% voter turnout and (surprisingly) all of those extra votes went for Al Franken. We even had one precinct in Lake County, MN where they actually had more voters than they have residents (voters and non-voters combined), and they all went for Al Franken. In the same election, there was a precinct in a north-east suburb of St Paul where they somehow "found" over a hundred ballots (again all for Al Franken) in the trunk of a poll worker's car during the recount. Of course they were added to the total because we sure do not want to disenfranchise dead or non-existent voters.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

No, what we have has deteriorated but we could be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. A revolt could cause serious unintended consequences.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

PalmettoTree, I'm not saying you and other poll workers miscount the numbers the machines give you. I don't trust the machines.

Las Vegas slots are engineered to be some of the most secure devices on the planet, but they have been hacked. During the last presidential election, there were widespread reports of "malfunctioning" voting machines. There were also reports claiming both main candidates owned significant amounts of stock in the companies that made the machines. I'm not complaining, I'm just asking... can they be trusted?

And I don't really think it matters. I think they are all on the same team, and we are given the appearance of choice when there is actually no choice. The Military/Industrial masters are experts at segmenting demographics, then developing products to fit those segments. No matter who wins, it's their guy.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> No Ekim, were not "happily drinking the koolaid", and I damn sure aint happy about the way were headed, but I see no easy fix, someone stated earlier, and I agree, It starts with educating and th realization that soon "the middle working class" that pays most of the price, and soon the middle class will be the minority..


I will agree, there is no easy fix, but whom will educate those that need it, what can they say that hasn't been said already. How long will it take to educate them and what happens in the mean time. The country is going down hill fast and the government isn't slowing down one bit. Who is going to educate the government? How did the last meeting you had with nobama go, did he agree to stop any of his BS. Didn't think so. They don't talk, they tell us what they're going to do and we wait and watch it happen then wonder what to do next, which amounts to more talk, which the government loves. Sorry, but I don't think your idea of education is worth the internet ink you used, they will laugh in your face and then ask you to bend over. Don't want to be a third world country, don't act lie one. It doesn't matter to me if anyone agrees with my opinion, I'm just waiting for anyone to come up with a plan that might work other than force, and I'm not seeing one yet!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> I will agree, there is no easy fix, but whom will educate those that need it, what can they say that hasn't been said already. How long will it take to educate them and what happens in the mean time. The country is going down hill fast and the government isn't slowing down one bit. Who is going to educate the government? How did the last meeting you had with nobama go, did he agree to stop any of his BS. Didn't think so. They don't talk, they tell us what they're going to do and we wait and watch it happen then wonder what to do next, which amounts to more talk, which the government loves. Sorry, but I don't think your idea of education is worth the internet ink you used, they will laugh in your face and then ask you to bend over. Don't want to be a third world country, don't act lie one. It doesn't matter to me if anyone agrees with my opinion, I'm just waiting for anyone to come up with a plan that might work other than force, and I'm not seeing one yet!


Get in your neighbors kid's face. Forget your neighbor, he is probably a lost cause. Pick your battles carefully, but we are winning. Freedom is winning. Why do you think they are pulling out all of the stops on the IRS and the NSA? It may not seem like it now, but freedom is winning. Have you noticed the talking heads on MS-LSD are getting more and more outrageous? Why is that?

Every time I hear one of these talking heads spouting off about what a wonderful leader obama is, the only thought that comes to my mind is that they HAVE to say these things because his record speaks for itself. It causes me to double my resolve.

If you doubt me, look at the stupid celebrity pages of your local paper. Every single one of this years socialist movie season "blockbusters"" is failing miserably. Many of them are even being panned by Rolling Stone. Really? If we just keep doing what we are doing, we win and the progressives lose. The only way we lose this fight is to cave to the pressures of being more "palatable" or more "politically correct". To hell with "political" correctness, just be correct in the facts.

The IRS and NSA scandals prove they are close to being on their last legs. Keep up the pressure and we win. No intelligent person would expose themselves like they have with IRS and NSA unless they were close to the last line of defense.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nuff said.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry, my friend. I have seen my beast within, and it's very ugly.
I prefer to keep the beast in check.
But I know it's in there and what it's capable of.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The government and country is beyond broken and there is only one way to fix it. With fire and blood. Look away, hide under your desk and wimper, run to the hills and find a cave, but the reality is you can't vote or talk your way out of what this country and government has become.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Get in your neighbors kid's face. Forget your neighbor, he is probably a lost cause. Pick your battles carefully, but we are winning. Freedom is winning. Why do you think they are pulling out all of the stops on the IRS and the NSA? It may not seem like it now, but freedom is winning. Have you noticed the talking heads on MS-LSD are getting more and more outrageous? Why is that?
> 
> Every time I hear one of these talking heads spouting off about what a wonderful leader obama is, the only thought that comes to my mind is that they HAVE to say these things because his record speaks for itself. It causes me to double my resolve.
> 
> ...


Believe as you wish, as for me, I don't think things are quite as rosy as the picture you are painting and things will get a lot worse before we are even on a recovery road. If you think this is good progress I don't want to see what you think is bad.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The government and country is beyond broken...


Cheer up, you make America sound like some backward incompetent fly-blown third-world nation!
Are people starving in the streets? Are you living in shanty towns without electricity and running water? Are your wallets empty? Nah!
Same here in Britain, sure Britain and America have got some corrupt politicians, low-life criminal classes and droves of mindless sheeple, but we can put up with them just like Old Yeller puts up with the fleas crawling on his back.
When the supermarket food shelves are empty, THAT's when a country can be said to be broken and things will really begin hitting the fan..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I did misineterpret then. That is what I gathered from your OP, and glad you don't think that. I fully believe engaging in the electoral process to make change.



Carp614 said:


> I don't recall advocating violence. I think you may have misinterpreted what I wrote...if that is what you got out of it...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Our electoral process is mob rule. It is loaded with the ignorant and lazy. The concerned working class is out numbered and we will never win a national election.
Educating people will begin with re-educating the children. We need to teach them that what makes this country great is the people who demand better - better protection of all their rights and freedoms - and are willing to work toward that goal. We need to teach them the difference between news and opinion and how to differentiate the two. We need to teach them that government is the most wasteful way to do anything and that the private sector and free enterprise make us stronger. we need to teach that the constitution is there for only two reasons: 1. as a mandate for the federal government to protect our rights and freedoms and 2. to limit the power of the federal government ensuring that the people retain the power to control it.

That process will take at least one generation and more likely more than one. Can we wait 40 years to make the changes? Will there be enough of the republic left in twenty or forty years? I believe that the government is poised to make all activists - especially constitutional activists - into terrorists. I don't think they will wait twenty years to do it. Who then will be left to educate our kids? The children in our schools are already supposed to report "unusual" or "terroristic" actions to their teachers. How long do we actually have?


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Doesn't all that start with our attitude, "Small elections like school board don't matter but I will get all steamed up about the Presidential race."

And so, for around 80 years now liberal Marxists have had free reign to indoctrinate teams of future voters.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I am certain, beyond all doubt, that we will NEVER win a national election to the degree that would satisfy me. That is because my views are not that of the vast majority of our nation. I don't hold out hope that someone would match my wishes completely, but I'm more than willing to accept someone that agrees with me in part.



PaulS said:


> Our electoral process is mob rule. It is loaded with the ignorant and lazy. The concerned working class is out numbered and we will never win a national election.
> Educating people will begin with re-educating the children. We need to teach them that what makes this country great is the people who demand better - better protection of all their rights and freedoms - and are willing to work toward that goal. We need to teach them the difference between news and opinion and how to differentiate the two. We need to teach them that government is the most wasteful way to do anything and that the private sector and free enterprise make us stronger. we need to teach that the constitution is there for only two reasons: 1. as a mandate for the federal government to protect our rights and freedoms and 2. to limit the power of the federal government ensuring that the people retain the power to control it.
> 
> That process will take at least one generation and more likely more than one. Can we wait 40 years to make the changes? Will there be enough of the republic left in twenty or forty years? I believe that the government is poised to make all activists - especially constitutional activists - into terrorists. I don't think they will wait twenty years to do it. Who then will be left to educate our kids? The children in our schools are already supposed to report "unusual" or "terroristic" actions to their teachers. How long do we actually have?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a Libertarian because they have a platform that agrees with the constitution more than any other. Even the "constitutional" party has usurpations of the constitutions listed in their "Principles" on their website. I may agree with what those principles are but they violate the constitution and that to me is a big red flag that says they can't be trusted.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

pastornator said:


> Doesn't all that start with our attitude, "Small elections like school board don't matter but I will get all steamed up about the Presidential race."
> 
> And so, for around 80 years now liberal Marxists have had free reign to indoctrinate teams of future voters.


You are correct. As I said before I am responsible for a precinct every election. Our school board elections are held on off years (odd years, no other elections). The only people that vote are teachers and their families. The turn out is always the lowest of any other elections.


----------

